# Finally Adding to the Family *image heavy*



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I posted a long time ago about finally adding a GSD to my family. Unfortunately the old breeding did not work out and the female failed to take after multiple attempts. So I looked at some of my breeder's (Adlerhimmel GSDs) other females and I actually think I found a better match. 

Anywho, I hope to start posting again as I'll probably end up with plenty of questions for y'all.  I'm not the best at keeping up on forums though. 



The litter is 4 weeks old now, and I'll probably take him home around 9 weeks old. The sire's owner has first pick, so I do not know for sure which dog I'll get. (The rest will be paired to the most fitting home) But my favorite so far is the little blue collar male, I just adore him (I've been going down every week to see them). I really like the purple collar male as well, but the whole litter is really nice and all of them did very well when we exposed them to new sounds, surfaces, etc. 




Dam:
SG Fiby vom Weißeritztal

































Sire:
Bruno vom Midlicher Land

Video of him
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTSgQnWj6Hk


































About 1 day old here, 7 total. There's 5 boys and 2 girls









First visit at 3 weeks old.








This little guy has interesting color to him, though he has darkened up a lot last I saw him
























Little blue collar male








For anyone that didn't know. 3 week old puppy feet are the freaking cutest thing ever.









4 weeks old 
































He's a little meathead



























Sorry for the image dump! Here's a couple videos of the little ones, first is recall with some minor obstacles, second is exposing blue collar boy the skateboard. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BT8kZDL6_Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sll1mZtNeLg


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EXCITEMENT!!!!

Those parent dogs look stunning!! And the puppies, adorable!

Good luck!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! ^_^ I'm extremely excited, it has finally set in that it's actually happening this time and I can't wait to take the little buggar home.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

ahh congrats!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Adorable and the parents are phenomenal looking! Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing more puppy pictures.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!! Congratulations


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just adorable, congratulations


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all!! I go down every Wednesday so I'll try to share some pictures when I do. ^_^


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't even begin to say how happy I am for you!!! I keep meaning to message you on FB to squee but I've been busy and super forgetful. Love, love, love!!! Congrats!! One of these puppies is going to be _incredibly_ lucky to go to such a great home. Best wishes and can't wait for updates :wub:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Puppy fever!!!! So cute!!! Parents look amazing!!!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you two! And Rei, you should  Facebook harassment is welcome!

5 weeks old now!! So close, yet so far away from coming home! We started training them to target using the clicker today and they all did so well! Blue collar did amazing again… I seriously hope I can take him home, I'm getting too attached for my own good.
























His face is killing me guys, make him stop it.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG I have to stay away from all of this! I'm getting such puppy fever and I can NOT own any more pets of any kind. Yes, puppy feet are the cutest things ever!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This is such a cool picture! My pups would never let me or anyone do this.

What is happening in this picture though? Is it a training thing? Or affection?


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a bitesuit, she's biting him


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Cschmidt88 said:


> That's a bitesuit, she's biting him


OMG I feel so silly!

But isn't it supposed to be on the arm?!?

I mean...how did she end up in his arms like that?!?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, the parents are stunning! And the puppies, so adoreable! Love the sire heeling, fantastic!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> OMG I feel so silly!
> 
> But isn't it supposed to be on the arm?!?
> 
> I mean...how did she end up in his arms like that?!?


There are several different bite sports out  Schutzhund/IPO is the one you typically see on the arm with, and that's sleeve only. In that image she is doing SDA (Service Dogs of America) stuff, which I'm not as familiar with. Don't think it matters though. And he probably picked her up. 

But for example, Mondioring is another bitesport they use suits with and they typically teach to dog to go for the leg.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh look at how cute!! They're going to be STUNNING. I love both parents, of course :wub: Are some of them coats? Would you take a coatie, or are you looking at the stock coats only?

And yes!! I'll be bugging you again on Facebook to chat


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you!   

And no on coats, she said that there were some that they thought might have been in the last time they did this breeding but they just ended up having a super thick coat. There was one coat from the Bacara/Bruno first breeding and that pup had some notable differences. But we shall see  I would rather not have a coat.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

A gift from my breeder, I think my car is complete now… No I take that back, it still needs a handsome GSD face looking through the window.


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

Omg those faces are to die for! And the puppy paws. I'm still waiting to find out if the breeding my puppy should come from even took. 

I hope the one you have your eye on is the one you get to take home


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And no on coats, she said that there were some that they thought might have been in the last time they did this breeding but they just ended up having a super thick coat. There was one coat from the Bacara/Bruno first breeding and that pup had some notable differences. But we shall see  I would rather not have a coat.


Oh wow, they are going to have NICE coats then! Awesome!! And love, love, LOVE your car decals, so incredibly cool!!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

sabletable said:


> Omg those faces are to die for! And the puppy paws. I'm still waiting to find out if the breeding my puppy should come from even took.
> 
> I hope the one you have your eye on is the one you get to take home


Thank you! I hope your breeding works out! Fingers crossed for you, must be very exciting!  




Rei said:


> Oh wow, they are going to have NICE coats then! Awesome!! And love, love, LOVE your car decals, so incredibly cool!!


So far only one of the puppies (fiesty little red girl) has a really short coat. I'm just excited to see how they all turn out! I hope the other buys keep updating the breeder, they all have so much potential.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Guess what I spent my Christmas doing?  
















This is blue collar boy, he accidentally got the wrong collar placed on him.

















































Little red collar female up to trouble as usual!









I'm torturing myself... blue collar boy.

























And of course I can't leave Fiby out!









Dakota got to see the little ones too! He wasn't very impressed, but thankfully he just ignored them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So cute!!!! I also wonder if blue (yellow) is not a marginal coat...the ear hair would worry me a little bit!

I hope you are planning on training and working this pup....the pedigree is pretty heavy duty....really love the sire's and the litter is line bred on Wotan Barenfang - who was always one of my favorites....and Ork Wolfendoble...I would expect there to be nice working prospects in the litter with good balance.

Good Luck! and keep us posted!

Lee


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> So cute!!!! I also wonder if blue (yellow) is not a marginal coat...the ear hair would worry me a little bit!
> 
> I hope you are planning on training and working this pup....the pedigree is pretty heavy duty....really love the sire's and the litter is line bred on Wotan Barenfang - who was always one of my favorites....and Ork Wolfendoble...I would expect there to be nice working prospects in the litter with good balance.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am starting to worry a bit. His coat has gotten fluffier then when I saw him the week before. Time will tell, and while I'm not a fan of coats, if he still ends up having the most befitting temperament it's likely I'd still pick him just because that needs to be top priority for me. 


And yes! The pup will definitely be worked, my main sport of interest at the moment is Mondioring which I already have some experience in. (I've trained my current mutt in certain exercises, but he's too shy to do them with a strange decoy, on a new field) But I'm also becoming interested in the SDA trials as well. 

I'm very excited to have a dog that will likely be able to do the work regardless now! 

When we're not doing bitework, we'll be doing other sports for fun like dock jumping or rally.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

A friend of mine came and helped temperament test the little ones and get stacked shots of them.(Please excuse her holding the tail up, she's used to stacking goldens and the thought didn't even cross my mind until after the fact.) 

Blue once again did the best for what I'm looking for... I'm hoping I'll know by Monday which pup will be mine.

7 weeks old:

Purple collar male 

























Blue collar male

















Orange collar male

















White collar male (his didn't turn out so good...)

















Tan collar male

















Red collar female

















Green (formerly cranberry) collar female


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## pianocandy (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok so that's my dose of cuteness for the day...


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

OMGoodness, what beautiful dogs... The parents and the babies! You are so lucky!!! My fingers are crossed that you get your blue boy. But I think you'll be thrilled no matter what.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all! I really appreciate all of the kinds words! 

Soooo, the winner is purple! The stud’s owner chose blue, so the breeder paired me with purple. I’ll be picking him up tomorrow ^_^

I was sad about blue at first, but I’m ecstatic about purple he is an awesome puppy too!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations!! I know this will be a great match for you and you will be happy  what a cutie!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Purple rocks. Got a name yet?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Best wishes he turns out to be everything you want and need! He's adorable!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all!! I really appreciate all the kind words ^_^ 



Cheyanna said:


> Purple rocks. Got a name yet?


I'm not totally sure yet, but I'm stuck between Natsu, Yato, or Mugen.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am very exited, Purple (now named Natsu) has done great so far! We just got home about two hours ago. He's sleeping with me on the couch right now. He's a little poser and very much a photographer's dog  

The man who took blue is apparently a previous WUSV competitor who was looking for his next dog... I'm hoping he keeps in contact and shares his progress. it would be awesome to see Blue at worlds.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

He's already embracing his future as a mondio dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love his coat! He's adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! I do too, I'm hoping he gets that thick stock coat like his parents.
He's an awesome little dog, I can't wait to see how he matures, I think he has his dad's head.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

SUPER cute!

Congrats!

Update that signature!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> SUPER cute!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Update that signature!


Yes! Whoops! Thank you! ^_^


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Thank you! I do too, I'm hoping he gets that thick stock coat like his parents.
> He's an awesome little dog, I can't wait to see how he matures, I think he has his dad's head.


It'll be interesting to see how he turns out. My female had a similar coat as a young puppy and ended up being a long coat adult.

Carma 3/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma 3/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

He is totally adorable!

This guy is a short stock coat. 

That face just cracks me up. So cute.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gator your girl was adorable and grew into such a gorgeous dog! Time will tell if he's a coat or not, in the end temperament is more important for what I need in a dog. But I do not believe he is a coat. There were two others in the litter that were fluffier than he is, mom has never produced a coat before, and the last time these two were bred together there were no coats. So it just seems unlikely for me that there would be so many of them popping up in this recent litter? 

I hope that makes sense! I'm operating on 3 hours of sleep atm, hopefully tonight is better lol


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

A few more from today  

















Jason (the other half of Adlerhimmel) brought his family by today to meet the little one. The children were super polite and let Natsu come to them instead of overwhelming him and he loved it!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahh, he is SO CUTE!!! And I'm so unbelievably happy for you!!! What a long time coming, I hope he grows up to be EVERYTHING you're hoping for. He sounds like a star already, plus I love his structure and looks :wub:

And for the record, if he turns out anything like Alexis' Carma girl, you've got an amazing dog on your hands. Can't wait to see him grow!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you Rei!!! ^_^ It's hard for me to believe it's been a 1 1/2 year wait. It's finally sinking in that he's mine. For awhile it just seemed surreal. Still kind of is. I definitely have high hopes for him, Jason was very happy with him today too


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

That's fantastic!! So cool he came to visit, and it's great that he liked him. I have no doubt that this puppy is a great choice for you, and can't wait to see what you guys accomplish! Plus OMG THE CUTE


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Just adorable!! :wub: Keep posting those pictures


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive ^_^


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute!!! :wub:


----------

